# Rancho Cucamonga area



## trifanatic (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm trying to step up my bike times and I'm looking for groups I can ride with to help give me some techniques to get faster and help push me farther. Friday through saturday I am down in the whole Inland Empire area (actually I am in rialto, but for those who don't know that is like inbetween Rancho Cucamonga and San Bernardino). Then, monday through thursday I am in the Anaheim Hills are, but I have classes usually starting at around 8 and not ending until later on in the afternoon.


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

I haven't been in the inland empire for a while, but check out budes bike shop in Claremont and the Competitive Edge cyclery in upland. They'll know where the rides are.


----------

